# 2" Ball valve Air Inlets



## sqwib (Feb 23, 2010)

I have seen somewhere, but for the life of me can not find it, someone had used 3 2" ball valves as air inlets for their firebox.
Does anyone know of this?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 23, 2010)

I didn't happen to see the 2" ball valve. Are you just looking for the smoker pics or trying to find where to buy them?


----------



## sqwib (Feb 23, 2010)

Not sure where I got this pic, I have been reading and searching all day for some info on this, my main concern would be the heat in the firebox burning up the seal.
The valves are rated at Temp. Range: -50° to +400° F but was curious if the valves will be ok if below the fire grate.
I think they should be ok if open due to the fact they will draw air in...my concern is if they are closed.


----------



## jerry516planes (Feb 26, 2010)

The smoker is looking good! Nice job. I have never seen or heard of anyone using 3 valves before. I do not know the answer to your question exactly. It would seem to me that the 400 degree rating would be for water under pressure. The air flow is away from them so I would think that you will be ok.

Your concept is very original! Let us know what your experiences are on your first fire.


----------



## garyt (Feb 26, 2010)

I am thinking with minimal air flow in to cool them and being directly mounted to the firebox you are going to melt the nylon inserts in them. just my opinion


----------



## bbq engineer (Feb 26, 2010)

Use Gate valves...no plastics involved. 

You are welcome!


----------



## carpetride (Feb 27, 2010)

FWIW my Stumps uses 1.5" but is all metal.  I saw similar ones at Lowes last weekend.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks awfully expensive to have 3 valves on there. I'm bettin those are 50 - 60 bucks a whack. 
Brass valves are gonna conduct the heat from the steel in a big way. Kinda like having the aluminum fins on an air cooled engine. I would imagine any rubber, teflon or other sealing material is gonna go to heck in a handbasket..
Why not just use a damper?


----------



## badfrog (Feb 27, 2010)

That is SAW-WEET!!!!!

Why use three valves??? I think the answer is partly just because it looks way cool!!!  I do agree though...heat will be a problem for sure. You could run them out on an extended air intake - you could bring the intakes around to the front of the smoker; it would be a lot of extra fabricating, but looks like you have that down pat!


----------



## sqwib (Mar 2, 2010)

The pic I posted is not mine it was from another forum, I spoke to the builder and he said there's no issue with his.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 3, 2010)

I am sort of committed.








Dry fit






Ended up with 8 valves  7 will be on the firebox and 1 will be the drain for the thermal plate.
I probably could get away with 2 on the firebox...but since I got'em.....


----------



## bryon (Mar 3, 2010)

SQWIB   That post was from the Smoke Ring forum. I dont remember what post , but I just saw it the other day and was consdering that idea for my build.


----------



## graybeard (Mar 3, 2010)

That's some big bucks just to let some air in.
beard


----------



## sqwib (Mar 4, 2010)

Valves were free, a friend of mine got them they were left behind on a previous job, its a shame some of that stuff just gets junked. I don't think they are allowed to use supplies from a previous job, must be a safety thing.


----------



## badfrog (Mar 4, 2010)

Sqwib,

again I say SAW-WEET! I love it and agree..."if ya got em..!" please keep the photos of your build coming!
and by the way, should your friend run up another crate of ball valves, I would love to get a deal on a couple!


----------



## sqwib (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep Its from Killswitch at The Smokering.

I know its overkill and realistically I only need 2 and can leave the other intakes always open, but since I got 'em might as well use 'em.
I did read somewhere also that said they will still work if the seal inside burns up, don't know how true that is.
Killswitch said no probs with his, but his firebox is lined with firebricks.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 4, 2010)

lol,  will do


----------



## pit 4 brains (Mar 6, 2010)

Brass valves aren't free and most likely will not be left behind. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Take it for what it's worth..


----------



## sqwib (Mar 8, 2010)

I understand that they are paid for somewhere along the line I guess when a job is quoted and they have supplies left over, they can leave 'em or take 'em I guess in this case the left 'em..who knows.

Looks like your trying to say these were acquired wrongfully, if they were and I knew they were "stolen" they would not be used. I put too much hard work and money into this project to have guilt ruin it.

Oh well I guess everyone's entitled to their opinion.

These were left behind and they're guys are not allowed to use them on their current job. A lot of the stuff gets trashed or is laid out to rust, especially black pipe. 
A friend of mine was just giving a chit load of mig wire...it was going into the trash heap.

Nice thing is these things will not go to waste.

I also got the 1/4" plate steel for free and the Firebox welded for free, they are hooking me up using this at their welding classes.
Its funny though as much as this stuff that was FREE I'm in about $500.00.


----------



## blizz (Mar 8, 2010)

Alot of times pieces from one job or site cannot be reused on another for traceability purposes. As stated they are bought paid for and left to rot as you cannot prove what they are or where they came from, happens all the time especially where your using spec pieces.

By the way smoker looks good.


----------



## howufiga (Mar 9, 2010)

Harbor Freight has 2" brass valves on sale right now for $19.99.  It's in their current flyer.  I believe you can see them on their website.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 9, 2010)

Great Find but I cant find it on their website.


----------

